# Meet Finley!!



## Moose7755 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have posted a few times but I wanted to finally introduce Finley. We just picked him up on Saturday and he is doing so great we can't believe it. He has had only had 2 accidents so far and is even romping around with our 4 and 5 year old cats already. I was very nervous about the cats but after a few hisses and a few smacks they are now friends and tolerate Finley nipping at their tails. When we are at work we are doing the long term confinement area and so far so good. He goes potty on the sod and settles down when we leave. I just know this is too good to be true, so I am waiting for him to turn into an evil puppy monster any day now.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

He is a Dandy ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... Finley is just adorable!! What a doll... I especially love that last pic where he's sleeping on his back! Willie is six and he still sleeps like that sometimes. ;D ;D ;D

However, be on your guard for about the next two years.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Too cute! They grow SO fast so keep taking pics. Even if you think you have too many keep taking more.


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Aw he's gorgeous hope he continues being so good for you!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

What a precious little guy, I will sure enjoy watching him grow, and be the perfect dog for you!
Thanks for sharing, and keep the photos coming!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

What a gorgeous little lad, that last photo of him lying there is just beautiful,Darcy say's a BIG hello... ;D


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome, fab pics,


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome Moose & Finley


----------

